# question about samba and nfs together



## wonslung (Jul 8, 2009)

ok, i have a weird issue....it's not really a MAJOR problem but i'm not quite sure the best way to handle it.  I have been using samba on my file server for a long time without issue.  I use a program called torrentflux-b4rt to download torrents which requires all data to be owned by the www user.  When i originally shared this data over samba i ran into the problem of not being able to delete files remotely and any new files i created couldn't be made into torrents because they wouldn't be created with the right user/permissions.  To get around this i just had samba forceuser to www, problem solved.

Now that many of my computers use *nix (2 ubuntu htpc's 2 freebsd machines 1 opensolaris desktop and a debian machine) i'd like to start using nfs. A couple of my roommates still use windows machines so i don't want to do away with samba, also i have 2 xbox's running xbmc on the non-hd tv's and they use samba as well.  My question is what's the best way to handle the file issue?  I was thinking of putting all the samba users in the same group and do the same with NFS then changing all the current files to 770 or something like that. I have no experience with NFS really...is there anything like forceuser/forcegroup for NFS? 

I basically want all the files to be readable/writeable to the www user on the server and have the owners be able to delete them if need be, and at the same time be able to use samba...
thanks


----------

